# Stick Challenge



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Let's see who can find the most unusual or unique stick! 
BUT HERE'S THE CATCH:
You need to take the picture yourself, and then post it, not something you found on the Net.

Are you up to the challenge? Happy Hunting!


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

So, a walking stick or cane that someone is using, or has used? (i.e. historical or antique)

'Cause I see lots of strange sticks still attached to trees, but I don't think that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Kemjak (Aug 12, 2013)

Does that include stories that come with the stick? Because there are lots of stories attached to lots of sticks.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

AAAndrew said:


> So, a walking stick or cane that someone is using, or has used? (i.e. historical or antique)
> 
> 'Cause I see lots of strange sticks still attached to trees, but I don't think that's what you're talking about.


Right AAAndrew! Ones that are being used.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Kemjak said:


> Does that include stories that come with the stick? Because there are lots of stories attached to lots of sticks.


Yes! Bring on the story's also!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

It may be getting too late in the year for this kind of a challenge -- we might have to resurrect this thread from time to time.


----------

